# Winter Project Over



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just spent the last couple of weeks taking care of the upcoming varmint hunting in the spring and summer. Resizing, depriming, trimming, deburring the inside and outside of the necks, tumbled, primed, powder charges and seat the bullets. About 1200 .204's, 800 .223's and 300 .243's. Everyone on the single stage RCBS. How about the rest of you guys, ya gettin ready ?-8/-


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I've done about 2500 223 on a Dillon 650 and about 500 30-06 this winter.

I still have to get my antlerless elk before I think about varmints though.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

awful lot of cartridges you're holding on to, eh?I can understand the varminting to an extent, but you must do a lot of shooting at one time with that ought-six. I normally only keep about 50-100 cartridges at a time in anything.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been loading quite a bit of 45 ACP lately, but I've been itching to get behind a .223 I picked up for my birthday a couple months ago. If school would just slow down a bit, I could actually have some fun! I can't wait for the rock chucks to start heading out in 4 months or so.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

fishreaper said:


> awful lot of cartridges you're holding on to, eh?I can understand the varminting to an extent, but you must do a lot of shooting at one time with that ought-six. I normally only keep about 50-100 cartridges at a time in anything.


I am loading for 4. Myself, 2 brothers, and my dad. That doesn't count brothers in law and wives who pull the trigger a few times themselves. I can't keep enough of the stuff on hand. Same for 223.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My problem is I end up shooting as fast as I'm reloading during the winter months lol. I enjoy shooting far more in cold weather than warm, barrels cool down much faster ;-) Ive just been working on loads for the new guns, .260 Rem and 375 Ruger, trying to dial them both in. 

I like to have about 200-300 rounds minimum for every caliber gun I own. Other than my 7.62x39 or 7.62x54R stuff which I try to keep between 1000-2000 on hand.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Went through 1600 rounds combined of .223,.243,22-250 in one day of prairie doggin. Four people shooting. We take 500 rounds per person per day. All done on single stage press. I am loaded and ready for spring.<<--O/


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Just loaded 6000 rounds of .223 and 3000 of 9mm. I'm just waiting for 3600 more 9mm bullets to get here and I'll load them up. That'll get me through spring.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

That's some impressive days shooting. I may have to get in on that. I've got my little Lee single stage with a rcbs deprimer/resizing and a Hornady seating. Tis a motley crew of a mechanism, but sure works fine. I love the time reloading, but that is some serious time and energy put in. Kudos.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its ice fishing time!  I spent time during the summer getting ready for it hehe. I'll do reloading on stormy weekends when we cant get out fishing.



Afishnado said:


> Just loaded 6000 rounds of .223 and 3000 of 9mm. I'm just waiting for 3600 more 9mm bullets to get here and I'll load them up. That'll get me through spring.


Wow, that's impressive!

I loaded up all the .380acp brass I had on the Turret Press my wife gave me for Christmas just to break it in, worked slick (and again THX! for the w231). Now I'm just waiting on some .40 bullets to get here then I'm going to load up all that brass I have.

I have a thousand .22-250 brass I'm going to load up soon too, plus 2 or 300 .243 brass.

This past summer my 12 yr old boy really got into shooting so we reloaded and shot more rounds that year than the previous 10 combined. Probably going to double that this coming year so I better get to reloading hehe.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 99 rounds of .256 Newton's about half done.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I got 99 rounds of .256 Newton's about half done.


 We will be up your way around fathers day. Coffee will be on the stove.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> We will be up your way around fathers day. Coffee will be on the stove.


Hey, I might be off that weekend........picking up beer cans and baby diapers on the Mirror Lake Hwy.

I'll never retire.


----------

